# List of Non-Civil Service Towns



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have searched for a list of non-civil service communities within this forum, but no luck. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Go to the topic civil service and you will see a link to it.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks! 

Ryan


----------

